# Recommended External Hard drive



## 356B (Oct 11, 2008)

I'm thinking of archiving movies, events, etc. What is the recommended EHD for compatibility, ease of use or whatever with the vip922.
Thank you
:icon_band


----------



## TulsaOK (Feb 24, 2004)

I've had very good luck with Western Digital My Book Essential drives. I have four of them ranging from 320MB to 1TB.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

I'm using Western Digital Essentials as well.

Basically the same drives work for 622/722/922... so if you check the threads in the other forums for other Dish receivers, the same advice should hold true for the 922.


----------



## 356B (Oct 11, 2008)

Stewart Vernon said:


> I'm using Western Digital Essentials as well.
> 
> Basically the same drives work for 622/722/922... so if you check the threads in the other forums for other Dish receivers, the same advice should hold true for the 922.


Thanks......that was helpful :alterhase
:icon_band


----------



## towboy123 (Jan 28, 2011)

I have a Seagate 2TB and a WD 500MB and they both work great


----------

